# TRAVELING...NEED HELP BUYING A SOFT-SIDED CARRIER



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Everybody!!

I'm planning on taking a Selphie with me and I want to take her with me in the cabin on the airplane, so i need help choosing a soft-sided carrier. If some of you know of any or if some of you have traveled on airplane with your puppy what carrier did you use? Help please!!! 

It needs to be small enough to fit under the seat in front of us but confortable for her to travel in.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I did my research for my recent trip with Ache and finally bought the Sturdi Products carrier. They have a small one which measures: 18" L X 10" W X 10" H and a large one which is 18" L X 12" W X 12" H. I have the Large one for Ache. It measures a little more than what the airlines requires but since it is very flexible, it was not a problem. I love the bag. She was really comfortable in it and it did fit nicely under the seat. I have the small one for my Chihuahua and it is way too small for Ache. ( Ache is 10 lbs 4 ounces) Here are some pictures of the carrier. Good luck.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

wow it looks nice, Selphie almost weights 10lb too, and her body measurement are 14" long and 10" high 

Did you buy it online?


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

do you think i should buy a large one too?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the Ultimate Sherpa in a size medium, it's perfect size, needs to be squished a little to fit under some seats but it works for us just fine!  Roscoe is super comfy in it. Stella has a different brand that was only like $40 from PetSmart and we are also really happy with it.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought it online www.sturdiproducts.com I think you will need the large one. She is almost like Ache. You should see the requirements of your airline in terms of the carrier, so it is not a lot bigger. Mine was bigger than what the airline says but it is very flexible and it can be squished down if needed. I have no problems with it on US Airways.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

I just bought a Sherpa bag on the recommendation of a friend who said they went she went through several different brands before settling on this one. She is very happy with it. She said for her liking, the shape offered the most room for her Yorkie. 

I got the roll-up style so Toro can have windows when he wants them and privacy when he doesn't. 

I should also mention I got the Medium.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> I did my research for my recent trip with Ache and finally bought the Sturdi Products carrier. They have a small one which measures: 18" L X 10" W X 10" H and a large one which is 18" L X 12" W X 12" H. I have the Large one for Ache. It measures a little more than what the airlines requires but since it is very flexible, it was not a problem. I love the bag. She was really comfortable in it and it did fit nicely under the seat. I have the small one for my Chihuahua and it is way too small for Ache. ( Ache is 10 lbs 4 ounces) Here are some pictures of the carrier. Good luck.


Wow! I think that's actually big enough for Kodi. Maybe I COULD take him on a plane!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Wow! I think that's actually big enough for Kodi. Maybe I COULD take him on a plane!


You shuold try. Ache is very comfortable in it. She can't stand completely but she can move around and sleep nicely in it.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

galaxie said:


> I have the Ultimate Sherpa in a size medium, it's perfect size, needs to be squished a little to fit under some seats but it works for us just fine!  Roscoe is super comfy in it. Stella has a different brand that was only like $40 from PetSmart and we are also really happy with it.


I love my Sherpa. I would recommend buying a size large enough for your puppy as an adult so you don't have to buy two. It's fun traveling with our Havs. Enjoy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a collection of travel bags, a few of my faves:

The EGR/ PetEgo bags are the best quality and AWESOME bags, I highly recommend them, I have 3..LOL

I have the contour messenger in black:

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Ca...urMessengerBag

The universal messenger in grey:

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Ca...versalSportBag

And the 'Pet at work" bag, which is utterly brilliant if you take your dog to work and then need to stop by the store for milk and can run her in the store in the backpack...love it.:

http://www.petego.com/products.aspx?catId=26&prodId=278

I think the 1st one I showed you will be a bit harder to eat through,
The Jet set carrier might work, too. I don't own that one..but almost bought it a few times

http://www.petego.com/category/26/Ca.../JetSetCarrier

I have bought many of my bags at PetsCSN (they have a great selection:

http://www.petsbycsn.com/asp/superbr...ZR1058_2058733

This FUL bag is also one of my favorites, if not my favorite and it is so reasonably priced...it has all kinds of handy pockets for treats, cell phones, tickets, passports, etc. and is easy on your shoulder and they can stick their head out of the top and see what is going on, nice ventalation, too. I use this bag mostly for around town, but I have flown with it a few times, especially in the summer when the other bags might be too warm

http://www.petsbycsn.com/asp/superbr...ter=A8444~5162

Anyhow.....I hope that helps some!

Have fun on your trip

Kara
__________________


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow i checked out the website and i like that Sturdi bags has i lot of colors to choose from, i cant decide which one to buy lol 

my husband also liked the Sturdi bag, so i think we might buy one


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses, this is going to help other people too!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

One of the other bags that hasn't been mentioned is the Celltei tote-o-pet. You would need a medium size and the tote-o-pet light in black is much lighter in weight than the others. I think on their sale page they may have the beige/plaid in a medium which is lightweight,also. and it's a great price,too.
They are very well made and great for planes. Unless you get one on sale, though, they are more expensive than the Sturdi bag. I have heard of a couple of people who were denied boarding with the large size sturdi bag because it is over the dimensions. You might check with the airline you are travelling on to make sure.
I'm finding Southwest airlines the most difficult so far. I got yelled at for putting my puppy (who was in her carrier) in the empty middle seat. I had a blanket covering the carrier and she didn't make a sound- the floor was so cold on that flight that I thought she'd be much more comfortable in the empty seat (and she was because she slept the whole way!!). But when the flight attendent saw her as I was leaving she was very upset with me and said she HAD to be kept under the seat in front- no exceptions!
I'd love to hear other peoples' experiences with Southwest.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I have a collection of travel bags, a few of my faves:
> 
> The EGR/ PetEgo bags are the best quality and AWESOME bags, I highly recommend them, I have 3..LOL
> 
> ...


Kara- I can't get several of your links to work


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> You shuold try. Ache is very comfortable in it. She can't stand completely but she can move around and sleep nicely in it.


We don't have any plans to travel by plane with him in the foreseeable future, but I printed your post out and put it in my "Kodi file" for future reference!!!


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think would be flying with Air Canada, so I dont know if a large SturdiBag would be accepted, i saw the measurements required and the only problem is the height for the SturdiBag, what do yall think?


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

It is so flexible that it can go down to 9" H if you push it down. Maybe you can call the airline and explain this and see what they say.


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

ahh nice! =D


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

clari86 said:


> I think would be flying with Air Canada, so I dont know if a large SturdiBag would be accepted, i saw the measurements required and the only problem is the height for the SturdiBag, what do yall think?


I don't think you'd have a problem with height as they do squish down. Almost all the carriers are listed taller than airline restrictions, but most all of them you can push down to fit


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i love the sherpa bag. django on the other hand, hates it! i always put a blanket over the bag when he's under the seat and put my foot in the bag as well. my smelly sock soothes him and he's go to go for the flight


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

littlebuddy said:


> i love the sherpa bag. django on the other hand, hates it! i always put a blanket over the bag when he's under the seat and put my foot in the bag as well. *my smelly sock soothes him and he's go to go for the flight*


 I love this!


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't believe it!! Why can't i buy a SturdiBag? Every time I try to pay it says "This item cannot be shipped to the address you selected" I live in Montreal, Canada


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So strange. You can send them an email and ask. They answer really fast. Their bags are also sold on www.gwlittle.com but they don't have so many colors available. Good luck.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Kara- I can't get several of your links to work


Dang, I copied and pasted it from a thread I wrote in last month, must've moved stuff around, lesson learned to do the legwork again 

Kara


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

shimpli said:


> So strange. You can send them an email and ask. They answer really fast. Their bags are also sold on www.gwlittle.com but they don't have so many colors available. Good luck.


I thought I read somewhere on their website that gwlittle doesn't ship to Canada-guess that was my mistake!


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah! it worked at gwlittle.com 

Thanks!!


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

I just received my sturdibag!!! WOW ITS NICE, AND SHELPHIE FITS PERFECTLY IN THE LARGE ONE!!!! and she has enough space to move inside  right now she's inside just to test if she likes it, and she seems calm inside :whoo:


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)

wow i was too excited that i even wrote selphie's name wrong eace:


----------



## clari86 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good to know.  Use it as much as you can, take her in the car, to the stores. Get her used to be in the carrier while moving around. I started training a couple of weeks before the trip and it helped a lot.


----------

